

Romantic Cryptography: how to say “I love you” only if the other person does too [pdf] - mykhal
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~fms27/papers/2000-StajanoHar-romantic.pdf

======
mykhal
The title had to be shortened, was:

    
    
      Romantic Cryptography, i.e. how to say "I love you" but only if the other person is going to say "me too"
    

.. and sorry for the direct PDF link.

now i found out that the article was published in the Journal of Craptology:

    
    
      http://www.anagram.com/jcrap/Volume_7/

------
sova
Truly a delightful read!

I loved the idea with the visual crypto transparencies.

